# Optimale tiefe für Seerosen



## Mr Brain (22. Okt. 2007)

Hi !

Im Frühjar werde ich meinen Teich tiefer machen und wollte fragen ob man Seerosen in 2m tiefe lassen kann und sie dort gut gedeihen ? Wenn nicht welche Tiefe wäre optimal ? Und außerdem was ist die maximale und optimale Tiefe für Zwergseerosen ?

Viele liebe Grüße Mr Brain


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Optimale tiefe für Seerosen*

Hi Brain,

also guck mal hier:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleine_Seerose

Gibt ja auch noch unterordnungen..........

Lg Chris


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Optimale tiefe für Seerosen*

Hallo "Mr. Brain".

Um deine Frage genauer zu beantworten müssen wir erst mal klären, was für eine Seerose du hast (Sorte?). Wenn du nicht weist was es für eine ist, beschreib mal wie sie aussieht und wie sie wächst (wuchert sie?).

Aber 2 m sind ziemlich tief. Es gibt zwar Seerosen die damit zurechtkommen aber das sind die wenigsten.

Die beste Pflanztiefe der meisten Zwergseerosen liegt bei 15 - 30 cm, 40 cm geht meist auch noch. Was meinst du denn für eine Zwergsorte?


----------



## Mr Brain (27. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Optimale tiefe für Seerosen*

Hi, hier meine Seerosen

Nymphaea __ Marliacea Chromatella, Nymphaea __ Helvola
Nymphaea Rose Arey, Nymphaea adorata minor, Nymphaea x pygmae Helvola, Nymphaea Frobelii, Nymphaea Alba, Teichrose

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Annett (27. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Optimale tiefe für Seerosen*

Hi.

Schau doch mal bei - defekter Link entfernt - oder www.seerosenfarm.de nach den besten Pflanztiefen für die einzelnen Sorten.

Bei der zweiten HP bedeuten die Buchstaben 





> n ca. 25-35 cm   m ca. 40-60 cm   t ca. 70-100 cm Wasserstand.


- defekter Link entfernt -

Meine Chromatella sitzt auf ca. 60 bis 70cm - in einem 20-30cm hohem Eimer.... damit kommt sie gut klar, wuchert nicht und hebt ab und an sogar eine der Blüten über die Wasseroberfläche. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es nicht auch tiefer geht.


----------



## chromis (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Optimale tiefe für Seerosen*

Hi,

zwei Meter Wassertiefe ist für die meisten Sorten ungeeignet, dann schon eher __ Teichrosen(Nuphar)

Angaben zur idealen Pflanztiefe findest Du auch hier:
http://www.db-dasbunte.de/db-Seerosen/db-Seerosen.htm


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Optimale tiefe für Seerosen*



			
				Mr Brain schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hier meine Seerosen
> 
> Nymphaea __ Marliacea Chromatella, Nymphaea __ Helvola
> Nymphaea Rose Arey, Nymphaea adorata minor, Nymphaea x pygmae Helvola, Nymphaea Frobelii, Nymphaea Alba, Teichrose
> ...


*'Marliacea Chromatella'* -> 60 - 100 cm, kann aber auch flacher (30 cm) gepflanzt werden. Sie soll in der Hinsicht ziemlich anpassungsfähig sein.

*'Helvola' (= N. pygmaea Helvola)* -> Am besten zwischen 15 - 30 cm.
*
'Rose Arey'* -> Zwischen 40 - 80 cm. Meine wächst in 50 - 60 cm Tiefe sehr gut.

*N. odorata var. minor* -> Hab ich (noch) nicht, aber dürfte sich bei 20 - 40 cm sehr wohl fühlen.

*'Frobelii' *-> Hab ich auch nicht aber laut Literatur nicht tiefer als 50 cm.

*N. alba* -> Die könntest du theoretisch 2 m Tief pflanzen. Wenn dann würde ich das aber nur mit einer schon sehr großen Pflanze machen. Also erst mal 1 - 2 Jahre flacher setzen und dann tiefer.

*Teichrose* -> Hier wäre wieder zu klären welche du hast. Ich nehme mal an die stink nomale Nuphar lutea. Die könnte man theoretisch auch 3 m tief pflanzen. Würde ich persönlich aber so machen wie bei der N. alba beschrieben.


Das sind jetzt Abgaben so wie ich sie pflanzen würde.


Hier mal einige Arten und Sorten, die mit 2 m Tiefe vielleicht zurecht kommen würden:
- _Nympaea alba_
- _Nymphaea odorata_ sub. _tuberosa_
- _Nymphaea _'Gladstoniana' bzw. 'Pöstlingberg'
- _Nymphaea _'Colonel A.J. Welch'


Wo hast du denn die Nymphaea odorata var. minor her?


----------



## chr1z (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Optimale tiefe für Seerosen*

also meine nymphea sunny pink war in nem 60 cm tiefen wasser und hat sehr gut geblüht. 

hab sie jetzt vor 1 Monate in meinen neuen Koiteich in eine Tiefe von 1,55meter.
4 Blätter sind schion ganz oben.


----------

